# New HH-frontcover releases!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*The Either. I assume a re-relase (again).*









*Collection of previous audios.*









*Novella with shorts. Unsure if new stuff or old.*









*Book 39 I believe. "Deals with a well prepared attack from the Alpha Legion within the sol system not long prior to the sol system invasion. Will be seeing Imperial Fists prior to the heresy as well as the first time Alpharius and Dorn meet."*









*Primarchs book 2. Involves the events surrounding the Wolves and the Dark Angels clashing.*


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

The second Primarch's book sounds pretty interesting! I am fairly excited for that! 

I just really wish that they would get on with storyline... They did a very good job with Path to Heaven, but I wish there were more!


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

The Alpha Legion. Theoretically a legion bigger than all other legions combined. They bring compliance to entire worlds with just a couple of legionaires, leaving the rest to chill in orbit. None of them ever really seemed to get into conflict and die, except that one time against the White Scars. Then they did the whole *PLOT SPOILER* thing with the *PLOT SPOILER* which gave them the ability to turn a boy into a legionaire in the space of a weekend. So there is no reason why the Alpha Legion, who don't lose warriors to combat and can make new ones easily, wouldn't have a million legionaires.

So...why didn't they just walk to Terra with their Creed-like tactical genius, pop up in the palace with a million legionaires and be all "Emperor, I'm in your base killing your dudes"?

I've written a short dialogue to help BL overcome this plot hole.


Dorn: Alpharius?
Alpharius: I am Alpharius.
Dorn: Are you?
Alpharius: I am Alpharius.
Dorn: Are you sure? I though Alpharius was taller.
Alpharius: I am...I...I think I'm Alpharius.
Dorn: You don't sound so sure.
Alpharius: I'm pretty sure I'm Alpharius. Hmm...or maybe I'm Omergon.
Dorn: Who? 
Alpharius: Um...No one. Forget I said that. Umm...everyone in my legion says that they're Alpharius. Maybe one of them is Alpharius and I'm someone else. Shit.
Dorn: You look upset.
Alpharius: Umm...do you mind if I sit this one out? I have to try and find my birth certificate to check some stuff. 
Dorn: No problem.

Thus explaining why the Alpha Legion didn't do much on Terra.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Dark Apostle Marduk said:


> The second Primarch's book sounds pretty interesting! I am fairly excited for that!
> 
> I just really wish that they would get on with storyline... They did a very good job with Path to Heaven, but I wish there were more!


Accordig to Dan, and some other sources, now after the relase of Betrayal at Calth-boxset, the storyline will progress towards Terra.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Also better version of _Corax_. Looks like the Raven Guard are fighting Night Lords.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> Also better version of _Corax_. Looks like the Raven Guard are fighting Night Lords.


It includes all the Raven Guard story's that got released after Deliverance Lost plus a new novella,should be getting released in December.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Manspreading, Sanguinius? For shame.  

Going to need to spend some monies on that SW book, though. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showt...es-Confirmed&p=7629680&viewfull=1#post7629680

So all of these should be out -this- year.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

forkmaster said:


> Accordig to Dan, and some other sources, now after the relase of Betrayal at Calth-boxset, the storyline will progress towards Terra.



That will be pretty awesome. I had a feeling they did one book with progression and then years of compilations and so on and so forth. ha.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

March of Time said:


> It includes all the Raven Guard story's that got released after Deliverance Lost plus a new novella,should be getting released in December.


So they are actually doing the novel they should have done in the first place instead of splitting it into 3 novellas and short stories to milk out the money. Bravo, Black Library, bravo.... *slow clap*


----------



## Sev (Sep 15, 2013)

They are really going ham with Heresy releases this year.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Makes me wonder where Angels of Caliban is. Surely we should see it any time now?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

God I didn't realise they had curled Sanguinius hair into ringlets...


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> God I didn't realise they had curled Sanguinius hair into ringlets...


Fulgrim could learn a thing or two from Sangy about style.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> God I didn't realise they had curled Sanguinius hair into ringlets...


What has been seen cannot be unseen. :cray:


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Angel of Blood said:


> God I didn't realise they had curled Sanguinius hair into ringlets...




Sanguinus









Jaghatai Khan









And based on the most recent cover featuring the Lion...


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Sev said:


> They are really going ham with Heresy releases this year.


To be fair, the laste 5 out of 6 books in the main series are just re-releases of previous short digital stories in anthologies.



Brother Lucian said:


> Makes me wonder where Angels of Caliban is. Surely we should see it any time now?


It's slated for June I believe. Gav Thorpes talks about it time to time on Twitter.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*A better picture for The Praetorians of Dorn! I quite like it.*


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Hrm, so many of the fallen primarchs are bald as an egg.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Hrm, so many of the fallen primarchs are bald as an egg.


Well in Alpharius' case it makes sense that he would shave his head. Baldness is very easy to imitate.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://static.squarespace.com/stati...20/blofeld-james-bond-007.jpg?format=original

The evil villain look, you have to be bald to be properly villainous. Just look at Horus and Lorgar. Magnus have a fiery mane of red hair, and everyone agrees he is just misunderstood and he was pushed over the brink.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

It's true. The more evil someone becomes, the more hair they lose. Given my fleeing hairline, I must be gaining huge quantities of evil on a daily basis.


----------



## Mellow_ (Aug 5, 2012)

Just like in a lot of American movies the English accent is used for evil, so too must the bald head be used for evil.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> http://static.squarespace.com/stati...20/blofeld-james-bond-007.jpg?format=original
> 
> The evil villain look, you have to be bald to be properly villainous. Just look at Horus and Lorgar. Magnus have a fiery mane of red hair, and everyone agrees he is just misunderstood and he was pushed over the brink.


Konrad Curze and Fulgrim being the exceptions to the rule with them having a lanky fall and glorious mane of hair respectively and both being pure evil.


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brother Lucian said:


> Makes me wonder where Angels of Caliban is. Surely we should see it any time now?


He was talking on FB about it today. It's coming out in June.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

New covers. First a better picture of the Corax-anthology.


----------

